# help:How to install flash player without administrator privilege



## VINSTAR (Feb 28, 2008)

i cant view any videos in youtube 
without flashplayer in our systems in lab.
also i cant install becoz i dont admin privillages.
Any body help to install flashplayer


----------



## Flake (Feb 28, 2008)

There are a few ways to install Flash Player without root privileges but I dont think you should do anything without System Administrator's permission. I would suggest you to ask your System Administrator only. If he/she doesn't allow watching Youtube videos or anything like that ( ofcourse anything related to Flash Player ) you should not break rules.


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 29, 2008)

use a youtube downloader. You can use mine:

```
*khoya.atwebpages.com/youtuber.php?url=*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNk32N6_cLY
```

^Just replace 
	
	



```
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNk32N6_cLY
```
 with the link of video you want to download and paste in your download manager or browser. The video shud be downloaded. Then use a portable flv player, like wimpy.


----------



## VINSTAR (Feb 29, 2008)

pls help me
i cant download anuthing
as download is blocked


----------

